# Two Volume 300,000 word,1000 pages On The Music Of JERRY GOLDSMITH in the works for this summer.



## ed buller (Mar 10, 2022)

FSM Board: Upcoming Book: THE JERRY GOLDSMITH COMPANION 1 & 2



Unbelievably exciting. Jeff Bond is extremely knowledgeable on Jerry's music. Has written many CD booklets on his scores and has been at this book for 3 years. It will be crowdfunded so get ready !

best

e


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 10, 2022)

ed buller said:


> FSM Board: Upcoming Book: THE JERRY GOLDSMITH COMPANION 1 & 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeff is probably the only author capable of something like this. His knowledge of film and Goldsmith’s cannon is immeasurable.


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 11, 2022)

The world cannot have too much Goldsmith! Chris Siddall also announced releasing ALIEN later this year in full score. 2022 is going to be a good year .


----------

